# Cooking with tofu



## Regina V (Nov 21, 2003)

I've never successfully cooked with tofu.  I wonder if you guys have any suggestions or can tell me where to look for instructions.    I'm here under a slightly new name but you guys have come thorugh before and I know you will again.


----------



## Coco (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi Regina,

I guess it would depend on what the desired end result is. Are you just wanting to add tofu to your diet and like the taste of it on it's own, or are you wanting to use it as a substitute or disguise it in things that usually call for meat? I cook tofu often, basically on it's own. I either slice firm tofu into 1/2 inch slices and fry it in canola oil until brown and crispy on each side, and then add some steamed bok choy, green onions, shiitake mushrooms, and a drizzle of sesame oil and soy sauce, plus some sambal olek for spice. Also, I use cubes of firm tofu in curry in place of meat. I have never really tried using tofu as a meat substitute, so I can't help in that area, sorry.


----------



## Regina V (Nov 22, 2003)

Your post was perfect.  I saved it so I can refer to in  the future.  I didn't think about frying itofu in oil that would add some flavor and texture as tofu tends to be bland.  

I'm not into substituting it for meat either.  I'd rather have the real thing.


----------



## Coco (Nov 22, 2003)

Me too! I really like the taste of tofu, and when you fry it it gets nice and crispy on the outside.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2003)

Geez, you two ALMOST make me want to try it!  :roll:   What kind of tofu do you get?  I know there's silken and something else - *IF* I try it what should I get and how do you recommend I try it the first time - it's been a loooooong time - I don't think I knew how to cook it so it was kind of like eating nothing in particular with a really flavorless taste but a kind of weird texture  :P   How's that for a description??? LOL


----------



## ironchef (Nov 22, 2003)

here's a simple cold tofu appetizer, that is a traditional japanese starter, but with a couple of tweaks

*Cold Gingered Tofu with a Soy-Sesame Dressing*

Serves 4-6

*Ingredients:*

1 lb. Fresh Tofu (Readily available in Hawaii and California - don't know about other places)
2 Tbsp. Fresh Ginger, grated fine
4 Tbsp. Finely Chopped Green Onion
2 tsp. White Sesame Seeds
2 Tbsp. Japanese Bonito Flakes (Optional, but traditional)
1/2 Cup Soy Sauce
1/4 Cup Mirin (Sweet Japanese Cooking Liquid - If not available, you can use simple syrup)
1 Tbsp. Sesame Oil
Juice of 1/2 a Lemon + the Zest of one Lemon, minced

*Method:*

Drain Tofu from water and pat dry with paper towels. Slice Tofu into 1" "steaks" and lightly press between two paper towels to extract remaining liquid. Cut tofu "steaks" into 1" cubes and reserve. In a mixing bowl, combine Soy Sauce, Mirin, Sesame Oil, Lemon Juice, and Lemon Zest, and wisk until emulsified. Arrange Tofu cubes into "pyramid" shapes on four plates. Lightly drizzle dressing over tofu (approx. 2 Tbsp. is good to start with, but people can put more if they like). Evenly sprinkle the remaining ingredients over the tofu in this order: Ginger, Green Onion, Seasame Seeds, and Bonito flakes. Serve immediately.


----------



## Coco (Nov 22, 2003)

Ironchef, that recipe sounds good, can't wait to try it.

Kitchenelf,  I buy firm or extra firm tofu, because I generally do fry it or add it to curry so it needs to be able to stand up to cooking. But I understand that the silken tofu can be pureed and used like yoghurt is in smoothies, etc. (OK, I confess, I read that in the _Super Baby Food_ cookbook, but hey, I think it applies to us as well! )


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll have to give it a try - you have convinced me (who said that???) LOL


----------

